# Is this a bannerstone?



## Cougar Spray (Nov 28, 2015)

Found this yesterday in an area we find a lot of points
Very curious as to what it is. Thanks.


----------



## Cougar Spray (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Willjo (Nov 28, 2015)

Sure looks like one and even with it split down the middle it still could be used as a ty on bannerstone.


----------



## Cougar Spray (Nov 28, 2015)

The break appears very old


----------



## dtala (Nov 28, 2015)

or a pipe????


----------



## Cougar Spray (Nov 28, 2015)

The ends appear smooth and finished


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 28, 2015)

I was thinking pipe


----------



## captaincaveman192 (Nov 28, 2015)

banner stone


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 29, 2015)

It is a banner stone that was broken and salvaged like Willjo said.  They tied it back together after it broke and still used it.


----------



## Cougar Spray (Nov 29, 2015)

That is exciting. I was hopeful that's what it was. First artifact besides points I've ever found.


----------

